# Everything ready by Sept 1st



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not pushing dates... but I do think Sept 13/14th is going to see some sort of event.

Some folks have said no dollar collapse on wall street because the Shmita ends on the 13th - a Sunday... but the jewish day goes from sundown to sundown..

So it runs through Monday the 14th

My goal is to have everything as done as possible by 1 Sept.. gas tanks full, propane full, food preps as done as possible, a winters worth of wood done, etc

If nothing happens - life goes on and I am ready for the winter

Again I am not saying this WILL happen - but I do think there are lots of signs/coincidences that have/are happen(ing)

anybody else doing any extra stuff with this in mind


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is always good to have a go buy date- if nothing happens then your good.
it is one of those better to have and not need than to need and not have issues.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We close on our new property June 4. It will take a couple of months to complete the move, but it leaves me feeling very vulnerable. I want to get my preps moved and organized, new water tanks in place, propane tanks filled, hay moved, mules set up, new fruit trees planted, garden beds laid out, by the end of summer. Like you, I kind of think something is coming fairly soon. It never hurts to be as ready as possible, and if nothing happens, great.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm. Very interesting. 

You're not the first person I've heard say something about September......


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

What is the significance of this date? I'm assuming I missed a previous post that explains.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nothing the OP just has a gutt feeling about it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, September is my birthday month so the best thing that could happen, already has! It can only go down hill from there. 

There are always dates for the coming catastrophe and the dates go by and the next date is projected. One day someone may accidentally get close. I just stay as prepared as I can and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sept 13 is the end of the Jewish Shmita and a jubilee year

look up johnathon cahn


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

yep, even a broken clock is correct twice a day.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Something about 4 consecutive blood moons I think. That ends this year. Every time there have been 4 in a row something big has gone down. This ain't theory this is history. Something happening again is just theory. But history does tend to repeat itself. So Ya prep up this is as good a reason as any. I will have 1 year of food 4 sks and 10000 rounds stored by then. Just cuz it's a goal. Next goal is is property up north. That will be a while.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

how do you arm 4 prepper's for 500 bucks? I word Mosin!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May 4th or Sept 14th I'm good to go. Let the SHTF.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Fortunately history can also *not* repeat itself. Bush, elected in 2000, wasn't assassinated nor even shot at. I'm not discounting awareness & preparedness but I can no longer go down every "rabbit hole" I come across. I cannot tell y'all how many times I read or heard something that lead to the immediate purchase of another case of ammo or freeze dried food - lol!

Enough already!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not pushing dates... but I do think Sept 13/14th is going to see some sort of event.
> 
> Some folks have said no dollar collapse on wall street because the Shmita ends on the 13th - a Sunday... but the jewish day goes from sundown to sundown..
> 
> ...


My wife and I have been discussing this and the blood moons. Google it if your in the dark about what that means.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not 100% or even 50% that tis is going to happen.. I am however going to act as if it is going to happen becuase I see that there is a chance... 

I did not buy into the Y2K thing, or the Mayan thing, or the Harold Camping rapture thing... I do see some history with this...AND I am not SELLING anything...

I am just speaking to prepper friends (you) about my plans... I have nothing to gain or lose and I am not trying to get you on board...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

cdell said:


> What is the significance of this date? I'm assuming I missed a previous post that explains.


Me Mums BDay,mines 911


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> My wife and I have been discussing this and the blood moons. Google it if your in the dark about what that means.


No need to Google The Blood Moons,since they haven't happened yet.
Just re-read the required book and ask for understanding

Matt 24:29,Joel 2:31, Rev 6 12-17

read those and pray for knowledge and see if you come to the conclusion that the 4 blood moons are supernatural and not naturally occuring like a lunar eclipse.
The bloods moons should come after The Great Tribulation and Introduce The Day Of The Lord aka The Last great Day.

If I'm misguided,please let me know by PM or posting, since we need to get this right.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Something about 4 consecutive blood moons I think. That ends this year. Every time there have been 4 in a row something big has gone down. This ain't theory this is history. Something happening again is just theory. But history does tend to repeat itself. So Ya prep up this is as good a reason as any. I will have 1 year of food 4 sks and 10000 rounds stored by then. Just cuz it's a goal. Next goal is is property up north. That will be a while.


Define Blood Moons


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Nothing wrong with setting a due date, otherwise it might take forever, maybe never get done. September is far away enough for you do get tons done, if you really buckle down. Like you said, if nothing happens you are ready and set. Best of luck.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not pushing dates... but I do think Sept 13/14th is going to see some sort of event.
> 
> Some folks have said no dollar collapse on wall street because the Shmita ends on the 13th - a Sunday... but the jewish day goes from sundown to sundown..
> 
> ...


I have no idea why those dates seem important to you, but that's cool, if they are then it's none of my business anyway.

Having said that, I would think that having a particular date in mind would help somebody both focus, and also help a person to find the holes that exists in their preps... when you go back over things to insure that you are where you need to be by that date, you will likely find things that you may have missed in your prepping.

Please share if you do find stuff, what you may have missed may be something the rest of us are missing as well.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

prepping=good////sorry=bad


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If a sad or ugly prediction motivates you to meet a deadline and be better off then you were before ... More power to you. I don't believe in predicting a date for anything. I read my first "economic collpase" book (Great Wreckoning)( I think) in 92/93 and 22 years later they still aren't even close.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Define Blood Moons


Here is one explanation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Moon_Prophecy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter to me what date something happens and if something doesn't happen, I'm good with that too. We've done our best to live our lives prepared and just. I expect nothing and I will give what I can. 

That is all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It doesn't matter to me what date something happens and if something doesn't happen, I'm good with that too. We've done our best to live our lives prepared and just. I expect nothing and I will give what I can.
> 
> That is all.


you are such a liar.. if you knew what date it was going to happen you would make sure you had plenty of popcorn and butter along with a comfortable chair and a 6 pack of your favorite drink to watch the action.......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Here is one explanation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Moon_Prophecy


From the above link

In January 2014, Mike Moore, the then General Secretary of Christian Witness to Israel, wrote a lengthy article dismissing the claims of Biltz and Hagee. Moore's view was that no significance can be drawn from the eclipses.[10]

Thus, the event is not as unusual as Hagee and Biltz imply

None of the above changing the fact of the sabbath on debts that occurs. Most recently on Patriots Day and in 2008


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

there have been 62 tetrads since the first century AD, though only eight of them have coincided with both the feasts. Thus, the event is not as unusual as one might expect. 
The "prophesy" also says that the Sun will turn dark - as in a solar eclipse but that hasn't and isn't likely because a "Blood Moon" only occurs with a full moon and a solar eclipse only occurs with a new (dark) moon. (14 - 15 days apart)

By the ancient Jewish tradition the "prophesy" would be called a false prophesy and the one saying it would be stoned as a false prophet.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ouch.....aren't we glad we have guns and stuff .... So glad we moved passed stones!



PaulS said:


> there have been 62 tetrads since the first century AD, though only eight of them have coincided with both the feasts. Thus, the event is not as unusual as one might expect.
> The "prophesy" also says that the Sun will turn dark - as in a solar eclipse but that hasn't and isn't likely because a "Blood Moon" only occurs with a full moon and a solar eclipse only occurs with a new (dark) moon. (14 - 15 days apart)
> 
> By the ancient Jewish tradition the "prophesy" would be called a false prophesy and the one saying it would be stoned as a false prophet.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> there have been 62 tetrads since the first century AD, though only eight of them have coincided with both the feasts. Thus, the event is not as unusual as one might expect.
> The "prophesy" also says that the Sun will turn dark - as in a solar eclipse but that hasn't and isn't likely because a "Blood Moon" only occurs with a full moon and a solar eclipse only occurs with a new (dark) moon. (14 - 15 days apart)
> 
> By the ancient Jewish tradition the "prophesy" would be called a false prophesy and the one saying it would be stoned as a false prophet.


Since it is a FUTURE prophecy and the sun will be supernaturally darkened...same as Jesus Crucifixion day


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look for astronomic evidence to support an eclipse in that area near the presumed death of Christ.

I doubt that God wood put the sun out for long enough (at least 12 hours) and then light it back up so we could see the lunar eclipse. Besides - the other side of the earth would miss the eclipse and the dark sun. I know that God is powerful enough to make it happen, I just doubt he would.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you are such a liar.. if you knew what date it was going to happen you would make sure you had plenty of popcorn and butter along with a comfortable chair and a 6 pack of your favorite drink to watch the action.......


Slippy's been busted!

...Again...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Look for astronomic evidence to support an eclipse in that area near the presumed death of Christ.
> 
> I doubt that God wood put the sun out for long enough (at least 12 hours) and then light it back up so we could see the lunar eclipse. Besides - the other side of the earth would miss the eclipse and the dark sun. I know that God is powerful enough to make it happen, I just doubt he would.


Three gospels tell us there was a darkness on the land.... for three hours.... it says the LAND and most scholars understand that to mean the local area

You say PUT THE SUN out... that is not what the bible says.... The sun was still there... God just made the LAND dark

Not sure what sort of "christian" you are but from past posts I assume "one that does not believe the bible"... Actually i do not put you in the Christian camp at all....

sort of hard to be a DOER of the WORD when you do not believe the WORD....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Look for astronomic evidence to support an eclipse in that area near the presumed death of Christ.
> 
> I doubt that God wood put the sun out for long enough (at least 12 hours) and then light it back up so we could see the lunar eclipse. Besides - the other side of the earth would miss the eclipse and the dark sun. I know that God is powerful enough to make it happen, I just doubt he would.


PRESUMED death of Christ... are you saying he did not die????

astronomic evidence - ha ha ha ha - you can NEVER have an eclipse during passover...

a darkness would have required a SUPERNATURAL event


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Define Blood Moons


I believe they are some kind of lunar eclipse. If you google "Jewish blood moons" you will find the stuff im mentioning.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I believe they are some kind of lunar eclipse. If you google "Jewish blood moons" you will find the stuff im mentioning.


I KNOW what they are, I want to know what you think they are.:joyous:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As stated previously, . . . the "blood moons" have occurred many times since the death, burial, and resurrection of Jesus.

What has not occurred, . . . is Matthew 24:29: "Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken".

I personally believe it is the same event as described here: Revelation 6:12 "And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood".

These things WILL happen, . . . attempting to pinpoint the when is some kind of tricky, . . . and as also was previously stated, . . . everyone so far has lost out in their prophetic date setting. 

Many of them (deep personal conviction here, folks) are created / built / thought out, either by too many pickles on the pizza (makes for really bad dreams), . . . or the age old pusher, . . . financial profit. Too many of them IMHO are just "Hurry, . . . last chance, . . . only a few left, . . . get MY book on _____________ , . . . don't get left out, . . . only $39.95 plus handling and shipping, . . . and if you act right now, . . . we'll ship you a second copy for a friend, . . . you only pay the shipping and handling charges."

I'm personally a post tribulation believer, . . . hoping for a pre-trib rapture to prove me wrong, . . . but fully prepared for whatever He sends down while I'm here. I even put together a little pamphlet a few years ago, . . . that lays out that particular theology, . . . handed them out to the family and friends for $11.11 (One God the Father, One God the Son, One God the Holy Spirit, and one little old me...........). 

Prophesy is fun, . . . exciting, . . . nothing to holler and fuss about, . . . none of us has a lock on the interpretation, . . . and none of us can change it even if we did.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I KNOW what they are, I want to know what you think they are.:joyous:


An eclipse thats makes the moon look red for a bit. Not sure about the science behind it. Just that the last time there were 4 in a row and the time before that something happened with the Jewish people and they make a big a deal about it. And that some thing about the next one is a big deal. If you want to know what i believe its much less dramatic than that. I think long before our science described solar events and people thought everything was done by gods in the heavens stuff happened (like a lunar eclipse that made the moon look red) and people started to track it. Then they started to predict it. Then they started doing things like (if you dont give me 10 shillings every month i will make the moon run red with blood) and timed so that it would so that people would fall in line. Knowledge is power. Then again i am very cynical and know most people bend things to suit themselves even at the expense of others - financially or reputation, whatever.

Never seen one before myself so im gonna watch the next one just to say i done seen one.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I'm personally a post tribulation believer, . . . hoping for a pre-trib rapture to prove me wrong, . . .


I am a post trib / pre wrath rapture believer myself

We will be caught up after the 6th seal and after the temple is rebuild and after the anti christ stands in the temple and declares himself god


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> An eclipse thats makes the moon look red for a bit. Not sure about the science behind it. Just that the last time there were 4 in a row and the time before that something happened with the Jewish people and they make a big a deal about it. And that some thing about the next one is a big deal. If you want to know what i believe its much less dramatic than that. I think long before our science described solar events and people thought everything was done by gods in the heavens stuff happened (like a lunar eclipse that made the moon look red) and people started to track it. Then they started to predict it. Then they started doing things like (if you dont give me 10 shillings every month i will make the moon run red with blood) and timed so that it would so that people would fall in line. Knowledge is power. Then again i am very cynical and know most people bend things to suit themselves even at the expense of others - financially or reputation, whatever.
> 
> Never seen one before myself so im gonna watch the next one just to say i done seen one.


You're catching on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The chance that each day will be our personal Last is very real. Heart attack, car wreck, Second Coming of Christ, whatever.
I live each day prepared to meet my Final Judgment. 
And if I wake up on the morrow, what have I lost? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im not smart enough to know or predict what if any of anything is true or not or partially true. I do my best to educate myself but who isnt to say the sources of my education arent just pushing their own agenda. You cant know. 

I will never critizie anyone for believing in ehat they believe in as long as it dosent interfere with well being and happiness of good honest folk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read these assertions and compare them to the Bible. They seem to loosely connect the blood moons to Revelation, even though it just doesn't fit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father."

That's all I need to know on the subject.
Prepare to stay safe while preparing to pass on.
It's all we can do.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing bad can happen in Sept because it's FOOTBALL TIME in TENNESSEE!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Nothing bad can happen in Sept because it's FOOTBALL TIME in TENNESSEE!


Tennessee, . . . Tennessee, . . . uhhh, . . . hmmmm, . . . ain't that right next door to them Alabama boys what done got whooped???

By the last place ones that wasn't supposed to even be there so I heard, . . . but I could be mistaken, . . . hmmmm.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

